

Shadow DOM - joeyespo
http://acko.net/blog/shadow-dom/

======
dang
Please search before posting these:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=shadow+dom#!/story/forever/0/shado...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=shadow+dom#!/story/forever/0/shadow%20dom).

For the rule on reposts, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

